# eclipse: gleiche Variablen anzeigen im Editor



## Linad (5. Sep 2007)

Hellou

Ich habe ein kleines Problem festgestellt und ich kann es in den Preferences nirgends finden. Wenn ich in eclipse einen Variable mit doppelklick wähle hat es mir früher alle gleichen Variablen im Editor mitangezeigt, d.h. sie waren also auch ausgewählt. Auf der rechten Seite des Editors erschien dann auch ein kleiner Balken der die Variablen markiert hat. So hat man problemlos zwischen den Variablen hin und her springen können. Weiss jemand was ich meine? ;-) Und wo kann ich dies wieder einstellen?

Übrigens eclipse Version 3.3

Gruss


----------



## Wildcard (5. Sep 2007)

Java -> Editor -> Mark Occurences


----------



## Linad (5. Sep 2007)

Vielen Dank! Volltreffer!


----------

